# Wo kann man Mountainbiken rund um Daun?



## Jumo (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
wir haben vor in den Sommerferien nach Daun zu fahren und dort ein paar Mountainbiketouren zu fahren.. 
Wir haben jedoch noch keine Touren dort geplant und sind auch noch neu, was es angeht Touren zu planen. 

Könntet ihr uns vielleicht 3-4 Mountainbike-Touren vorschlagen die man dort fahren kann.
Kriterien wären: 
-nicht länger als 40-50km
-Mountainbike-Touren (etwas bergauf und viel bergab ; schön durch den wald oder über ne Wiese oder so...)

Wäre klasse wenn wir ein paar Vorschläge mit Links bekämen, da wir, wie schon gesagt, noch total unerfahren in Planung von größeren Touren sind.


PS: Ich weiß von den Maaren-Seen usw und weiß auch, dass es da Touren gibt, aber so wirklich fündig bin ich bei Google nicht geworden 

Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn wir ein paar MTB-Tourenvorschläge bekämen 

Viele Grüße
Jumo


----------



## Al_Gebra (25. Mai 2013)

Daun liegt doch mitten im VulkanBike Trailpark. Damit kannst du deine Touren selber zusammenklicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (25. Mai 2013)

im lokalen forum kann dir sicher geholfen werden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2013)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lbzqwyrqdgmcmzrh&referrer=trackList

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qfkpmrkmkwxbbkyb&referrer=trackList

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rflmmgxsnxgsxqjo&referrer=trackList


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2013)

Vulkanbike-Marathon-Kurzstrecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=B79540D3281F3CD80ABC218B3020DCF5?fileId=ktcwwlrvxpadolip

Karl-Kaufmann-Weg und Lieserpfad:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=B79540D3281F3CD80ABC218B3020DCF5?fileId=oilhcxpkuaikoeqj

Zisterzienser-Runde (Zwar bei Manderscheid, aber lohnt sich):
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=B79540D3281F3CD80ABC218B3020DCF5?fileId=phfrmihyfxcrjulw

Oder einfach mal mal bei Wolfgang von Eifelbike nachfragen. Er zeigt euch die schönsten Ecken und Trails rund um Daun! www.eifelbike.de

P.S.: Ein altes chinesisches Sprichwort sagt: Wer viel bergab will, muss vorher lange bergauf.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2013)

www.gps-tour.info ist auch noch eine gute Anlaustelle für Touren. Dort sind die Tourvorschläge auch oft mit Text beschrieben und manchmal auch Bilder.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.108501.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69125.html


----------

